# 1957 Schwinn Corvette rear hub question



## kodyind (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a 1957 schwinn corvette, it has a 3 speed schwinn approved rear hub not a 3 speed sturmey archer hub. My question is did schwinn use this hub in 1957 in corvettes, if not what years and models did they use this hub, it is not dated like sturmey archers are

thanks
Jim


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't remember if it's actually a Sturmey hub without the markings, or a German hub like a Sachs or Steyr. Pretty sure that was original, they would substitute parts sometimes if they ran out or got a good deal.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 7, 2011)

When Sturmey's patent stranglehold ran out, Steyr from Austria ripped it off and produced basically the same hub. Parts are interchangeable and yes I think that would have been original. I had one turn up on a '60 Traveler.


----------

